# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  Castilla-La Mancha recurre al Supremo para que se divida la cuenca del Segura

## Rafa

REGIÓN MURCIA

Castilla-La Mancha recurre al Supremo para que se divida la cuenca del Segura 

Barreda quiere ganar poder dentro de la Confederación y que Valcárcel asuma la franja que va desde San Pedro a Águilas 

18.06.10 - 01:24 - M. BUITRAGO | MURCIA. 

La guerra del agua entre comunidades autónomas tiene otro frente abierto con los límites de la demarcaciones hidrográficas del Segura y del Júcar, y con la negativa de los gobiernos de Murcia y de la Comunidad Valenciana para asumir la gestión de sus cuencas internas: la que va de San Pedro del Pinatar hasta Águilas y la de L'Alacantí. Ambas tienen en común que son extremadamente deficitarias y carecen de ríos, a la vez que presentan problemas periódicos de inundaciones por las lluvias. El Ejecutivo de Castilla-La Mancha ha recurrido al Tribunal Supremo para que la Región de Murcia se vea obligada a quedarse con la planificación de toda la franja costera al sur del Puerto de la Cadena, cuyos recursos propios se limitan a los pozos y a una parte de la desalación. El objetivo de Castilla-La Mancha es dividir la cuenca y tener más control sobre la gestión del agua, según coinciden en señalar fuentes del Ministerio, de la Consejería de Agricultura y del Sindicato central de Regantes del Trasvase,. 

El momento para que las cuencas internas se transfieran a las comunidades autónomas está cada vez más próximo, apremiado por los nuevos planes de cuenca que deben presentarse este año en Bruselas. Si Castilla-La Mancha consigue sus pretensiones, la demarcación del Segura será más pequeña y el Ejecutivo de Barreda ganará fuerza en los órganos de gobierno de la Confederación. Al mismo tiempo, se puede ver afectado el reparto de caudales del Trasvase Tajo-Segura. No hay que olvidar que un 25% de la cuenca del Segura corresponde a Castilla-La Mancha, el 9,4% a Andalucía, el 6,2% a la Comunidad Valenciana y el 59,3% a la Región de Murcia. 


Sentencia del Supremo 

Frente a la postura de Murcia y la Comunidad Valenciana existe una sentencia del Tribunal Supremo de 2004 que obliga en cierta medida a las autonomías a hacerse cargo de las cuencas internas. Al mismo tiempo, subraya que el Ministerio sólo debe planificar las cuencas intercomunitarias. Si mantiene esta doctrina, hay posibilidades de que se constituya la cuenca interna del Albujón, cuya planificación tendrían que compartir el Gobierno autónomo y el central. Esa sentencia fue fruto de un recurso contra los límites de la demarcación del Júcar, que aún no están definidos a causa de este conflicto competencial y jurídico. Según el fallo, el Ejecutivo de Francisco Camps debe hacerse cargo de las comarcas de la Marina y L'Alacantí, entre otras. Esta segunda es la más vulnerable y recibe aportaciones del Trasvase para los abastecimientos y regadíos. Las necesidades de la población están cubiertas por Canales del Taibilla.

La Comunidad Valenciana estaría dispuesta a asumir las competencias si el Ministerio le garantiza además recursos del Trasvase Júcar-Vinalopó, y no sólo de la desalación. El caso es que aquella sentencia del Supremo ha traído consecuencias y puede arrastrar ahora a la cuenca del Segura. 

El territorio del Segura, por su parte, tiene perfectamente delimitada una cuenca interna ajena a la influencia del río y que se alimenta con las escorrentías de la rambla del Albujón y los recursos de la lluvia que vierten hacia el mar. Paradójicamente, es la zona turística y agrícola más potente y se nutre en su mayor parte con los desembalses que llegan de la cabecera del Tajo. El Gobierno murciano siempre se ha negado a hacerse cargo de esta zona por su elevada dependencia del Trasvase Tajo-Segura, por lo que insiste en mantener la unidad de cuenca y dejar que la planificación siga en manos del Estado.

De entrada, el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente es partidario de mantener el statu quo, hasta el punto de que hace tres años publicó un decreto en el que permanece como está el ámbito territorial de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura. Pero en la letra pequeña, no obstante, se establece un periodo transitorio según el cual la planificación se hará conjuntamente hasta que no se cedan las cuencas internas. 

Castilla-La Mancha ha irrumpido exigiendo que se cumpla la doctrina del Supremo en el Segura y se disgregue la zona comprendida por el Campo de Cartagena, Mazarrón y Águilas. Detrás de este recurso está el intento del Ejecutivo de Toledo de ganar peso en la nueva demarcación del Segura, en la que se reduciría considerablemente el territorio de Murcia y se mantendría intacto el de Albacete. De esta forma, los representantes castellano manchegos tendrían más peso en los nuevos órganos de gobierno a la hora de decidir el reparto y administración del agua, tanto de los recursos propios como los que proceden del Tajo. 

Zonas del Trasvase 

Fuentes del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente consultadas por 'La Verdad' creen que el Trasvase Tajo-Segura quedará al margen de esta polémica porque se regula aparte. Sostienen que seguirá funcionando igual tanto si hay una como dos cuencas. Opinan que la forma de resolver este conflicto consistiría en la creación de una demarcación mixta de dos cuencas: una intercomunitaria (río Segura) y otra intracomunitaria (al sur del Puerto de la Cadena). Puntualizan que la Directiva Marco de Agua de la UE permite esta fórmula.

La disgregación del cuenca de Segura puede acarrear importantes consecuencias económicas si se altera el sistema de suministro de agua, ya que los cultivos del Campo de Cartagena se abastecen principalmente con agua del Trasvase. El Ministerio tiene una desalinizadora en Valdelentisco, y construye otras dos en Águilas y Torrevieja, para el uso conjunto de abastecimientos y de regadíos.


http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/v/2010...-20100618.html

----------


## Rafa

REGIÓN MURCIA

Cerdá: «No vamos a asumir la cuenca interna» 
18.06.10 - 01:08 - 


El consejero murciano de Agricultura, Antonio Cerdá, califica de «esquizofrénica» la actitud del Gobierno de Castilla-La Mancha para que la cuenca del Segura quede disgregada. «Tienen una fijación enfermiza con el agua, pese a otros problemas 

más urgentes que creo que deben atender». Cerdá indicó que el Gobierno murciano no piensa asumir la gestión de la cuenca interna que extiende sus límites desde San Pedro del Pinatar hasta Águilas. «No vamos a hacerlo bajo ningún concepto, y si hay que presentar recurso lo haremos». Frente a la sentencia del Tribunal Supremo favorable a que las cuencas internas sean transferidas a las comunidades autónomas, Cerdá contrapone otras disposiciones de la Unión Europea «que postulan la unidad de cuenca». El consejero cree que detrás de la iniciativa de Castilla-La Mancha se esconde el intento de conseguir mayor representación en los órganos de gobierno de la Confederación Hidrográfica del segura. «Si persisten en esa actitud, nosotros pediremos el mismo trato para las cuencas endorreicas de Albacete», apostilló. Este tipo de cuencas no tiene salida al mar a través de los ríos.


Castilla-La Mancha tiene dos representantes en la junta de Gobierno de la Confederación, que es el máximo órgano decisorio. En los nuevos planes de cuenca se constituirán los comités de autoridades competentes, donde habrá mayor representación de los gobiernos regionales. Antonio Cerdá lamenta que Castilla-La Mancha no haya cesado en sus ataques al Segura después de la retirada de su Estatuto. El principal ejemplo de transferencia de cuencas internas se dan en Cataluña, que hace años asumió la gestión de sus ríos intracomunitarios. En Andalucía, el Estado cedió a la Junta la cuenca del Guadalquivir, con la condición de que no causara perjuicios a otras comunidades ribereñas. Eso no impidió que el Gobierno de Extremadura presentara un recurso al Tribunal Constitucional. Comparada con estos dos casos, donde hay más aportaciones de agua, la cuenca interna de Murcia está en clara desventaja por la falta de recursos propios. 


http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/v/2010...-20100618.html

----------


## Rafa

Buenas noches si Castilla-La Mancha logra su objetivo, Andalucia pedira de forma automatica la parte del D.H. del Segura para que pase a nuestra Agencia Andaluza del Agua (AAA).

Muy buena noticia sin duda para los que pensamos que el agua es de cada Autonomia y no del estado.  :Cool:

----------


## perdiguera

> Buenas noches si Castilla-La Mancha logra su objetivo, Andalucia pedira de forma automatica la parte del D.H. del Segura para que pase a nuestra Agencia Andaluza del Agua (AAA).
> 
> Muy buena noticia sin duda para los que pensamos que el agua es de cada Autonomia y no del estado.


Pues yo pienso que a la hora de pedir, ¿porqué no de cada pueblo o de cada casa de la vera del arroyo?.

¿Qué era eso de la unidad de cuenca? ¿de la gestión única para una determinada cuenca? ¿que queremos ser, unos reinos de taifas?

A mí me gusta mucho más la gestión estatal, porque tendremos que pagar menos en asesores y posiblemente hayan menos chanchullos.

No penseis que Barrera o Valcárcel piensan en sus electores, no, piensan primero en ellos y luegos en los votos, pero nunca en las personas, al fin y al cabo sólo son políticos.

Como el que tiene desde hace 20 años el registro de la propiedad en Santa Pola y ni ha ido por ahí en esos 20 años ni se le ha ocurrido pedir la excedencia.

----------


## jasg555

Si el TS tiene una doctrina, lo más seguro es que se aplique. Y espero que así sea.

Si no hubiera habido el abuso insoportable del Tajo-Segura, y la arrogancia mostrada en los últimos tiempos, éstas cosas no ocurrirían.

 Cuando se siembran vientos, se recogen tempestades.
Otra: de esos polvos vienen esos lodos.

Etc, etc...

----------


## Salut

> ¿Qué era eso de la unidad de cuenca? ¿de la gestión única para una determinada cuenca? ¿que queremos ser, unos reinos de taifas?


Mucho ojo, que el titular de la noticia es engañoso. MUY ENGAÑOSO. Mejor lee el cuerpo de la misma.

De lo que se trata, simple y llanamente, es de CUMPLIR LA CONSTITUCIÓN, y que por lo tanto las cuencas interiores se traspasen a las comunidades autónomas correspondientes.

No se trata de cargarse la unidad de la cuenca del Segura, sino de quitar de la Demarcación del Segura unas cuencas que NO LE CORRESPONDEN, por ser cuencas interiores de la Región de Murcia.

Hay muchas sentencias en este sentido, como p. ej. las que afectan al Vinalopó.

----------


## Rafa

> Mucho ojo, que el titular de la noticia es engañoso. MUY ENGAÑOSO. Mejor lee el cuerpo de la misma.
> 
> De lo que se trata, simple y llanamente, es de CUMPLIR LA CONSTITUCIÓN, y que por lo tanto las cuencas interiores se traspasen a las comunidades autónomas correspondientes.
> 
> No se trata de cargarse la unidad de la cuenca del Segura, sino de quitar de la Demarcación del Segura unas cuencas que NO LE CORRESPONDEN, por ser cuencas interiores de la Región de Murcia.
> 
> Hay muchas sentencias en este sentido, como p. ej. las que afectan al Vinalopó.




Asi es amigo Salut, se trata de cumplir lo que dice nuestra carta magna, por ejemplo como ha echo Andalucia que en el 2005 y 2006 asumio sus cuencas interiores que fue cuando se creo la Agencia Andaluza del Agua y no ha pasado nada. Aqui la pregunta es porque ni Valencia ni Murcia quieren asumir sus cuencas interiores ?  :Confused:  :Confused: 

P.D. Andalucia aspira a conseguir el control en los trozos que nos faltan de los D.H. Segura y del D.H. Guadiana en nuestra tierra. Es que en Andalucia no hay C.H. asi lo dice nuestra nueva Ley de Aguas propia.

Distritos Hidrográficos


Los distritos hidrográficos son ámbitos de gestión que se crean en el Art. 15 de los nuevos Estatutos de la Agencia Andaluza del Agua, en consideración al hecho de que Andalucía no va a gestionar la totalidad de la Cuenca del Guadalquivir, sino solamente aquella parte que corresponde al territorio de la Comunidad Autónoma.

Se trata por lo tanto de un concepto nuevo de carácter administrativo, que responde a la nueva organización de la gestión de los recursos hídricos que resulta del Estatuto de Autonomía de Andalucía, que establece las competencias exclusivas de la Comunidad Autónoma sobre las aguas de la Cuenca del Guadalquivir que transcurren por su territorio y no afectan a otra Comunidad Autónoma.


 Distrito Hidrográfico Tinto, Odiel y Piedras  Distrito Hidrográfico Guadalete y Barbate  Distrito Hidrográfico del Guadalquivir  Distrito Hidrográfico del Mediterráneo, Distrito Hidrografico Segura y Distrito Hidrografico Guadiana.


Pagina web:


http://www.juntadeandalucia.es/medio...CRD&lr=lang_es

----------


## Salut

> Aqui la pregunta es porque ni Valencia ni Murcia quieren asumir sus cuencas interiores ?


Sencillamente porque son cuencas muy áridas, sobre las que se ha llevado a cabo un desarrollo urbanístico (y en ocasiones hasta de riego y golf) muy superior a sus posibilidades.

----------


## REEGE

Bajo mi ignorancia respecto a ésto, lo que pienso es que el agua debe ser de Todos, y la debe gestionar el gobierno, y no las comunidades autonomas, y estoy a favor de los transvases, siempre que no dejen imágenes como a veces nos muestran nuestros amigos de EyB, transvases si, pero realizados bajo un riguroso control neutral.
Eso de que el agua es de la comunidad donde está, y el gobierno regional lo gestione es la mayor locura que se ha hecho en muchos años...
Lo de la Agencía Andaluza del Agua es el mayor atraso o trampa, donde ha caído el ministerio de medio ambiente.
Ya hacemos con el agua la misma INDEPENDENCIA, que pretenden hacer, Catalanes y Vascos con sus comunidades. Seamos sensatos de una vez.
Saludos.

----------


## jasg555

> , y estoy a favor de los transvases, siempre que no dejen imágenes como a veces nos muestran nuestros amigos de EyB, transvases si, pero realizados bajo un riguroso control neutral.


Reege, las imágenes de desolación que ves, van ligadas irremediablemente a un trasvase. Siempre que veas un trasvase vas a ver desierto en la cuenca cedente.

Por otra parte, ésta jugada judicial viene por un intento de que los que manejan el trasvase tengan menos poder. Poder con el que se están haciendo tremendas barbaridades.

Es que lo del "agua para todos" es una mentira de dimensiones siderales. Cuando la cuenca del Tajo no ha tenido agua porque toda se ha ido a Levante, ninguno de los del "agua pa tos" se ha conmovido y ha dicho: _bueno, nos hemos beneficiado éstos años, y en una situación de sequía, la vamos a compartir_. Nunca se ha visto un ápice de solidaridad. Se han llevado hasta el barro.

Por eso digo más arriba, que quien siembra vientos, recoge tempestades, y si todo sigue en el mismo enconamiento por parte de ellos, cada día lo van a tener más difícil, porque la gente ya está hasta los jabulanis.

----------


## Salut

REEGE, el agua es -de forma natural- de la cuenca en la que cae. Lo lógico y razonable es que se gestione a nivel de dicha cuenca (ni a nivel estatal, ni a nivel autonómico).

La coordinación entre esas cuencas (acuíferos compartidos y posibles trasvases) es lo único que tiene sentido gestionar a un nivel superior, y para eso estan los Planes Hidrológicos Nacionales (aunque lamentablemente los PHNs se extralimitan demasiado de las que deberían ser sus funciones, metiéndose en competencias de las cuencas).

Vamos, que sacar esas cuencas de la Demarcación del Segura no significa dejarlas sin agua, sino simplemente exige que se clarifique su relación con las cuencas cedientes.

----------


## REEGE

Es que la Junta de Andalucía, no es el organismo idóneo para gestionar el AGUA, después de más de 80años de Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadalquivir, vienen los políticos de turno a gestionar, un bien que para nada debería de haberse transferido.
No a las transferencias y privatizaciones y menos en materia de Agua.
Pronto veremos los problemas que traerá esa absurda decisión...
Saludos.

----------


## Salut

^^ Bueno, la decisión de transferir el Guadalquivir es más discutible (aunque la CHGuadalquivir sigue existiendo).

Sin embargo, insisto en que la diferencia entre depender del Ministerio o de la Comunidad Autónoma es escasa. Lo importante es que se fomente la democracia directa, y para eso la entidad que lo gestione debe ser autónoma: pasar de los partidos y preguntar más a los ciudadanos.

Todo lo demás no es más que una enorme sarta de mentiras, propagadas por los peces gordos de nuestra partitocracia.

----------

